# The Brother's Grunt method of germination with pics



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. I have noticed that alot of people on here are having problems germinating their seeds. Well i'm here to show you my way of geminating step by step with pictures. First you are going to need the following:*

*1) Seeds*
*2) Plastic cup or jar with a lid that seals tight*
*3) 1 Paper Towel*
*4) Water*
*5) Towel*

*The first thing you want to do is wash your dirty hands. Take your paper towel and fold it so it will fit in your plastic cup or jar. After this is done take your water and wet your paper towel. Don't soak it just make it so it's damp. Unfold your paper towel so half is in your hand and the other half is still in the plastic cup or jar. Drop your seeds on the paper towel and cover back up. Put the lid on your plastic cup or jar. After this is done take it and rap it up with your towel and put it next to your heater. Not to close but close enough to keep them warm. You should see some action within 2 days. I have never lost a seed germinating this way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2006)

hey broG'...not to be _dissing_ your information or method. BUT the fact remains that mj has been genetically programed for _thousands_ of years to do it's thing in the dirt under proper natural conditions. Providing those "proper" conditions is the task at hand. I simply feel germination outside of the medium that you plan to grow in does little other than provide an extra, unwarranted oppurtunity to damage the delicate embryo. 
  "Germinated" seeds are of little use if damaged handleing them, moving them to another medium. They are _very_ delicate and succeptable to disease, infection and damage, at that point.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Brother Grunt nice thread, this answers alot of my questions try'n it today.
When I germinated my first two seeds they sprouted and all, but recently a left 5 seeds kinda like you except they all died. I think the problem was that I left them in my closet for like two days wen i saw that they didn't germinate, I truned on my stove on low and I put the bowl were I had the seeds on top. Within 15 mins they germinated with little tails, I planted them and nuthin sprouted. Later on I dug them up ( 4 day later really dry soil) and they looked dead. You think I fried them or what?


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 24, 2006)

oh yeah, do you keep checking your seeds to keep'em moist wen next to the heater or do you just let it ride till the secound day?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Grunt nice thread, this answers alot of my questions try'n it today.
> When I germinated my first two seeds they sprouted and all, but recently a left 5 seeds kinda like you except they all died. I think the problem was that I left them in my closet for like two days wen i saw that they didn't germinate, I truned on my stove on low and I put the bowl were I had the seeds on top. Within 15 mins they germinated with little tails, I planted them and nuthin sprouted. Later on I dug them up ( 4 day later really dry soil) and they looked dead. You think I fried them or what?


that doesn't sound good at all. you shouldn't have put them on the stove. how come you didn't water them?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> oh yeah, do you keep checking your seeds to keep'em moist wen next to the heater or do you just let it ride till the secound day?


you should make the paper towel damp enough so you wont have to water it and just let it ride. say you start tonight. check on them tomorrow night at the same time. keep doing this until you see them germinate. once they have cracked you can then put them in some soil. be sure the soil is wet. put your finger in the soil about 1/2 inch to 1 inch then place your seed in there with the root downward and the seed head upward and cover with soil.


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 24, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> hey broG'...not to be _dissing_ your information or method. BUT the fact remains that mj has been genetically programed for _thousands_ of years to do it's thing in the dirt under proper natural conditions.


 


That may be true for soil growers, but i didn't want to start mine out in soil, if i was using hydro. I used the same method as BroG, but only because i'm using a hydro set-up.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 24, 2006)

It's not that I didn't water them, they were moist. I have a  little heater could i just put them in front of that for a few days wen in the enclosed bowl?





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> that doesn't sound good at all. you shouldn't have put them on the stove. how come you didn't water them?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> It's not that I didn't water them, they were moist. I have a little heater could i just put them in front of that for a few days wen in the enclosed bowl?


 be sure that you wrap them up in a towel. put them next to the heater but not to close.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 26, 2006)

I set up the whole thing yesterday and this morning I check. The seed broke a little, The guy on that other thread "juicy friut" he let his tail grow (I mean the seed)like  1\2 inch before he took it out. Should I let mine get that far along?


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 26, 2006)

I norrmally plant mine as soon as the tip is out of the seed i read somewhere it will have more energy to dig its way through the soil.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

here we are 2 days later and all 3 seeds have sprouted. mind you this was crap bagseed i had in my drawer. here is a pic. now all i do is put my finger in the soil drop them in root down and cover them up. give them some water and wait until they pop. there you have it.


----------



## steve.chillzor (Apr 8, 2006)

hey guys whats up? im new to this thing. does the heater need to be on?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2006)

Whats up steve.chillzor. IMO you dont need to have them next to the heater as long as you keep them warm. The heat just helps them germinate faster.


----------



## seph429 (Apr 25, 2006)

i use the same method and have had great success with it. i found putting them in my computer right above the HD is the perfect temp to germinate


----------



## Monkey Shell (Apr 27, 2006)

Its been 4 days and mine havent broke the soil yet, its gotten 8-14 hours of light a day and watered when the soil gets a little dry. I checked and nothings in the path...im gunna take them out slowy to see if theyve even opended yet nd if not ill try this technique.


----------



## SmokesNChokes (May 1, 2006)

Monkey..

Try the paper towel/ziplock bag method..if your looking to get a 100% return on your seeds accept no substitute. If you want to wait and hope they germinate let them go "el naturale" and prepare to take losses.  

Try putting the germinating seeds on the stove for warmth as the stove retains great warmth after using...btw if you leave em on the stove while cooking youll kill them so just move accordingly. You shouldnt put them in the soil till the taproot is out, and even then do it with tweezers so that you dont have to handle the root in the case where your clubby fingers drop the sprout leaves down instead of the taproot....

Lastly and most importantly dont over water as that will kill faster than underwatering will.

Happy Farming

Smokes


----------



## Hick (May 1, 2006)

> Try the paper towel/ziplock bag method..if your looking to get a 100% return on your seeds accept no substitute. If you want to wait and hope they germinate let them go "el naturale" and prepare to take losses.



soo, I will get 100% germination in paper towels, first time every time?..
Iwant some of what you're smokin'..hee hee

Everyone has a method that _they_ 'prefer'. To _claim_ that your method will prove 100% is,..well, foolish.


----------



## ling ling (May 2, 2006)

guies i know nothing bout growing mj and i would like to know the best way to greminate and prduce really strong weed. how is this possible?


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2006)

Hey ling ling. The first thing anyone should do is get on the homepage of this site. ( www.marijuanapassion.com ) and read the grow guides on there. Then come back and ask questions. That way we can clear up what you don't understand.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

want my noobs guide to germinating seeds?
here.

1 dvd case.
1 cup of water.
x seeds.
1 paper towel.

simply drop your seeds into the cup of water, let soak overnight(total darkness)(the seed will soak up too 40% of its mass before poping), take your paper towel fold it up put it in the empty dvd case, get it damp(not wet), throw your seeds into the dvd case, close it, make sure the paper towel totally surrounds the seeds, and set ontop of your monitor, check appropriatly, i get results in 2 days, every time. also, i suggest using water thats been stripped of harsh chemicals, i use mineral water. yes store bought water. its cheap if your plants are the only ones consuming it.


----------

